# Myron Mixon Water Smokers



## tbonejack (Nov 25, 2016)

I attended Myron Mixon's Cook School in Unadilla Georgia last weekend.  And of course, there were sales people there selling Mixon's line of water smokers.

These are the smokers that Mixon uses when he competes, and we cooked on them all weekend.  As far as I could tell, the only thing not to like about them is the price.

During a break, I heard Mixon talking to some of his crew about an upcoming invitation-only cook competition in California.  Mixon told them to ship one of the units we cooked on that weekend - a 36-inch model (MMS-36) - for use at the competition.  Later I asked Mixon if he was intending to cook an invitation-only competition with his lowest-end, unmodified smoker, just like the one I would get if I ordered it, and he said "yes, I can cook all 4 KCBS meats on that model just as good as any other model in my lineup".

I also noticed that his cook crew did not use a grate thermometer at all.  Not in any of their smokers.  I asked them about this, and they told me they never use a grate thermometer because the door-mounted thermometers on Mixon's smokers are very accurate.  They rely on those thermometers for grate temperature, and judiciously use a Thermoworks Thermapen.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with them.


----------

